
Show HN: Sail boat simulation v2 with web gl – try to sail into the wind - imakesnowflakes
http://imakesnowflakes.com/fun/sail-gl.html
======
imakesnowflakes
This is a follow-up to my earlier submission,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8427086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8427086),
which was a very rough simulation of a sail boat. I have re-written it using
webgl, so we now have a lot more particles (nearly 1M) in the wind. I have
also disabled the controls to turn the boat directly, instead added a rudder
that you can use to turn the boat while it is moving.

------
mod
If something is changing on the animation, I can't tell.

One of the four control buttons has functionality (I was increasing the rudder
angle, I believe).

~~~
mod
Also doesn't reset, even when the boat leaves the screen (or hits the purple
lines).

Yeah, I'm not good.

Your first submission, I was much better that time.

~~~
imakesnowflakes
It won't reset until the sail's pivot point has crossed the purple lines. You
are right about it not resetting when leaving the screen.I missed that..

Thanks for taking a look. :)

------
ceeK
I can't seem to turn the sail on a mac. Cmd+left/right doesn't work, and
Ctrl+left/right switches desktops.

~~~
imakesnowflakes
I have changed the controls to q/w and o/p for rudder control and sail control
respectively, as per a request from a Mac user. You should be able to use it
now...

